# possible to run netscape with the Linuxulator?



## isseeder96 (Jan 20, 2021)

Would it be possible to run netscape Navigator 9.0 on freebsd? 

I have no real reason for it, I know it's ancient, and probably full of security holes. 

Right now i'm running it in wine with a proxy to make newer sites sort of load, for fun pretty much. 

You can find the files for it here, 

http://ftp.nluug.nl/netscape/netscape9/en-US/9.0/unix/linux/ 


Since modern linux distros don't make it easy to find the dependencies anymore, I haven't had any luck doing it on some garbage like arch or similar. 



I know that many people have poor memories of netscape, navigator, becasue it was crashy or whatever. Never gave me any problems though


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2021)

isseeder96 said:


> Would it be possible to run Netscape Navigator 9.0 on FreeBSD?


No source code. Netscape navigator was free to use but never open source. 



isseeder96 said:


> You can find the files for it here,


Those are Linux binaries. You might be able to get it working on the Linux compatibility layer but you're going to run into the same dependency mess as on a "real" Linux machine.


----------



## isseeder96 (Jan 20, 2021)

These dependencies are tough to find. I'll see if some old live distro has them.


----------

